# Temporary Re-homing.



## Laura Breen (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm hoping that one of you may be able to help. 

In the past month the company I was working for unexpectedly closed and the flat I have been renting for the past four years is now being put on the market. I've looked for rooms in houses but no-one wants to take on a cat owner. I have a job opportunity in Manchester (I'm currently in London) which is amazing but I don't have enough £ for a home straight away AND a cattery and was wondering if anyone here knows of a temporary cat-fostering centre I could leave my girl with whilst I get back on my feet (no more than 2 months). I would of course cover all of her food and litter costs and give any extra I can.

Any information any of you have would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. Laura


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Laura and welcome to the forum. It would be useful if you could give a few more details about your cat...confirm that she has been spayed, whether vaccinated to date etc and how she gets on with other cats; or indeed if she would be stressed in their company.

Not sure how to say this, and it is not in any way directed at you personally, but several people on the forum have been left feeling quite let down when they have tried to help with rehoming/fostering requests. I personally have offered fostering help with four different new posters; in each case I heard not another word, the people requesting help siply disappeared off radar. On one occasion when I was already caring for an entire Tom for a friend of mine, I arranged for a friend of mine in Warwickshire to take an unspayed female for a desperate owner (first-time poster) on the forum. (I could not take her myself because of the risk of kittens.) When I contacted my friend to see if the Tom cat was now with him and how he was settling, he said he had not heard diddly pip from the ''desperate'' owner. Neither had I although I had done all the groundwork to get the cat to him. Am fairly sure too that one of our fab members actually took on three or four lovely cats for someone ''going into hospital'' (I think that was the reason for the fostering) and she ended up more or less being told they were no longer wanted...not sure how that panned out in the end...didn't see the end of the thread, but I got the impression that the member ended up emotionally drained (possibly financially too). I imagine this is the reason your post has had few replies.
Are you wanting her to stay in London? Or would you prefer a foster near Manchester so you can visit her?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I fostered for 4 cats not that long ago, all I had was financial and very emotional problems.
The promise of paying for food, the owner never paid, but the worse for me was at the time I was not well myself but still found the goodwill to help, all I received was abuse, so for the emotional abusive behaviour from that owner, I stopped helping.

Saying that, for the one abusive person I helped for 3 months, I have helped many other cats and their owners have been very greatful and friendly.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I fostered for 4 cats not that long ago, all I had was financial and very emotional problems.
> The promise of paying for food, the owner never paid, but the worse for me was at the time I was not well myself but still found the goodwill to help, all I received was abuse, so for the emotional abusive behaviour from that owner, I stopped helping.
> 
> Saying that, for the one abusive person I helped for 3 months, I have helped many other cats and their owners have been very greatful and friendly.


Yes, the four white ones...wasn't sure if you wanted me to name you. Hope you are feeling better CC.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Healthy wise much better.
Learning to trust others, I am very weary.

I do hope somebody can help with this cat.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Are you ready to take on this job in Manchester? You might find that you have more renting opportunities with a cat up north rather than in London?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Whereabouts in Manchester will you be living? Is the job in the city centre?

http://www.tamesideanimalshelter.co.uk/

These are rescue but do board as well. Maybe have a look at their facebook page or see if they know someone who could help. It's about 7 miles from Manchester city centre.


----------



## Laura Breen (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone. Apologies for the delay in replying but having such short notice given on the flat I've been very busy packing up, selling off and trying to work out what way is up! 

I'm so sorry to hear that some of you have had such a terrible time in the past and as an owner needing help it's lovely to see that there is an opportunity for help out there. I had been calling the PDSA, Cats Protection League, WGAS, Battersea etc, and they had no recommendations at all so, to be honest, my initial message was one of "is this an option?" hence the lack of details.

Sadly the job in Manchester isn't a done deal Wiz201 and whilst I am absolutely sure that there is more opportunity for a pet owning renter I'm not in a financial position (damn you Christmas and 5 week month January) to move into another flat. If that was the case my first priority £wise would be a cattery. My girl comes first 

Anyway, a friend threw a little impromptu leaving do for me last night and when talking to friends of friends one knows a cat fosterer. Not London or Manchester but near enough for me to be able to visit. An opportunity completely out of nowhere! Needless to say there were tears and I am still a little stunned that a solution has just fallen in to my lap. I really am very, very lucky.

So though I no longer need any help I'm very happy to have found this little community and very thankful for all of your replies. Jannor, thanks for the website. I'll definitely consider it should the circumstances change (Kitt not being happy/friend no longer able to help). And those who have been financially stung in the past will be happy to know that I did the whole food/litter monies up front and will be sure to find another way to thank them when I'm all sorted.

Thank you all xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Great news, Laura, and thanks so much for getting back to us to let us know. You must be so relieved. I hope all goes well for you and your girl, and that you will keep in touch and do get back in touch if you have any problems. . .I wish you both well. XX:Cat


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jannor said:


> Whereabouts in Manchester will you be living? Is the job in the city centre?
> 
> http://www.tamesideanimalshelter.co.uk/
> 
> These are rescue but do board as well. Maybe have a look at their facebook page or see if they know someone who could help. It's about 7 miles from Manchester city centre.


This isn't a place I would board my pet


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Great news Laura, and so good to get an update. I hope everything goes well with your job and your living situation. Best of luck with it all! xxx


----------

